# TSD for people with leg injuries



## marshallbd (Apr 4, 2004)

I am interested in TSD but have some limitations due to an injury to the Knee and Ankle on the left leg which would prevent most of the kicks above the waist level.  Is this an art where I could progress in skill and still be able to make all requirements for promotion to the different levels from white to black in spite of this limitation?  I am interested to hear everyones opinions on this subject and am open to suggestions or any advice....
Thanks in advance to all who choose to respond... :asian:


----------



## dosandojang (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. TSD is 60% Legs and 40% Hands. You can even taper it to your own body style, say 50/50, etc. It is NOT like WTF TKD, where it is like 80-90% legs....


----------

